# I want this tattoo. Opinions?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been considering getting my zodiac tattooed on my wrist for awhile, but wasn't too sure if it would look a little weird on me. What do you guys think?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

To me wrist tattoos are a girl thing. I don't know much about it though. However, if you want a tattoo only you should have a voice about it. If you like it and think you won't get bored of it, go ahead. Asking for other's opinions is a bad start.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's OK, it's not too out there so people are unlikely to have extreme opinions on it. Personally I guess it's a bit boring? It doesn't make me go 'wow that's an amazing tattoo' but at the same time, it looks fine.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

To be honest, the design reminds me of sperm. If your star sign is spermini, go ahead.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont think wrist tattoo is a good idea for men, but thats just me


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pompeii said:


> To be honest, the design reminds me of sperm. If your star sign is spermini, go ahead.


this^^ sperm tattoo on the wrist is a bad idea


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Honestly if I saw that on someone I would categorize it as a 'why would you get that as a tattoo' tattoo. It's boring. But if you like it, you should get it.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Does it symbolize anything to you?

Don't just get a zodiac tattoo for the sake of having one.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not keen on it really, but it's your decision. I just don't really think zodiacs are incredibly meaningful or unique, but if it means a lot to you then go for it. I always thought girls were more likely to have wrist ones as well.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

You should get that on your forehead.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TIL: Wrist tattoos are apparently a girl thing. :um

*has a male character with a wrist tattoo & this is news to me*


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't like the idea of tattoing your wrist. It's too exposed for my liking, but if you don't mind potential employers looking at your tats...

Otherwise this tattoo is nothing special in my opinion.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

somename said:


> To me wrist tattoos are a girl thing. I don't know much about it though. However, if you want a tattoo only you should have a voice about it. If you like it and think you won't get bored of it, go ahead. Asking for other's opinions is a bad start.


pretty much this.

It does seem quite feminine to me, the sort of thing you see a lot on girls. All that matters is how you feel about it though..


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

somename said:


> To me wrist tattoos are a girl thing.





monotonous said:


> i dont think wrist tattoo is a good idea for men, but thats just me





RadnessaurousRex said:


> I think its to feminine, just my opinion.





Charmander said:


> I always thought girls were more likely to have wrist ones as well.





Elad said:


> It does seem quite feminine to me, the sort of thing you see a lot on girls.


these :yes


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea dont think its a good place for a guy. The inner forearm looks good, but it has to be the right size. My friend has one there and its one of the coolest tattoos I've seen, and for some reason his grandfathers initials on it look like mine, nre lol


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

get something that is meaningful to *you*, remember that you will have it for a long time and you might have to answer some questions. [witch i completely didn't take into consideration when i got mine on my wrist. also it hurts pretty bad in that area, well it did for me]

yes i am a male with a wrist tattoo.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks feminine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> TIL: Wrist tattoos are apparently a girl thing. :um
> 
> *has a male character with a wrist tattoo & this is news to me*


I thought I was the only one who didn't care about that/had never noticed lol.


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

A couple of thoughts from someone who has lots of tats (full legs) and big body ones etc......:

1 - Everyone has an opinion so don't put much stock into any comments here that upset may you.....remember, it's your body and if your happy with it then go for it.

2 - don't getit done by whoever did the one in the picture you posted......tats can and should have crisp edges and detail and that one has ink bleeding in the middle and the lines are just crap.

3 - If you want wrist then go for wrist there is no law that says it's just for girls.

4 - I think the back of a hand would look good for something like that and could start a lot of conversations but it would hurt like anything!!!

JMHO.....


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MiMiK said:


> get something that is meaningful to *you*, remember that you will have it for a long time and you might have to answer some questions. [witch i completely didn't take into consideration when i got mine on my wrist. also it hurts pretty bad in that area, well it did for me]
> 
> yes i am a male with a wrist tattoo.


How do you deal with the constant "what does it mean" questions? I can understand peoples curiosity but also that it might be quite intrusive and meaning something you want to keep to yourself.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

bump for answer^


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> I don't like the idea of tattoing your wrist. It's too exposed for my liking, but if you don't mind potential employers looking at your tats...
> 
> Otherwise this tattoo is nothing special in my opinion.


i agree with this... much better to get a tattoo on your shoulder or something were it will be covered unless u have your shirt off... and it seems kinda plain... i think u could pull off something much more interesting... its really up to u though and dont let us tell u not to if u are really into the tattoo


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> TIL: Wrist tattoos are apparently a girl thing. :um
> 
> *has a male character with a wrist tattoo & this is news to me*


Yeah, I'm completely shocked too. I had no idea it was considered girly, lol.

SAS continues to blow my mind!

Also, contrary to the majority of posts, I like this tattoo idea. I say go for it!


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Elad said:


> bump for answer^


Sorry, I'm not sure if you are asking me that or someone else......

If you are asking me then I feel that it could be a great conversation starter if you wanted it to be and if it is meant to be personal then the wearer could have it "hidden" by having it tattooed somewhere else on their body solving the problem or just simply reply that it has personal meaning which they do not wish to discuss.....also solving the problem....


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

To me it just looks like you want to get a tattoo just so you could say you have a tattoo. Those are the worst tattoos possible which you'll probably hate after some time. It looks really boring, I really doubt zodiac signs mean so much to you and like others said getting a wrist tattoo is something that you don't often see on men and for a good reason. Also, think about how you'll explain that tattoo to others. If the explanation is just "that's my zodiac", you'll come off really shallow.


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Guys do get them:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

michae1 said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure if you are asking me that or someone else......
> 
> If you are asking me then I feel that it could be a great conversation starter if you wanted it to be and if it is meant to be personal then the wearer could have it "hidden" by having it tattooed somewhere else on their body solving the problem or just simply reply that it has personal meaning which they do not wish to discuss.....also solving the problem....


I mean for anyone with visible tats who can give an answer, as I imagine you get the "so what does it mean" all the time and you might not want to share. Personal meaning you don't want to share is the logical thing to say, but it seems like it would be sort of awkward to say in a conversation, like you're cutting the person off or something.

I guess people usually just say "oh ok cool" or similar in reality?


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Elad said:


> I mean for anyone with visible tats who can give an answer, as I imagine you get the "so what does it mean" all the time and you might not want to share. Personal meaning you don't want to share is the logical thing to say, but it seems like it would be sort of awkward to say in a conversation, like you're cutting the person off or something.
> 
> I guess people usually just say "oh ok cool" or similar in reality?


I really like mine and don't have a problem talking about them and I don't think I can remember anyone who didn't really admire mine (lots of Japanese art) having said that, I look kind of feral with a big shaggy beard etc so people may think I'm a bikie or something similar (which I'm neither) and keep quiet about them because of that??

Anyway, tattoos are usually an expression of something meaningful to the wearer so for those contemplating getting one for the first time:

They hurt to get
They are permanent - choose wisely what you would like when your 80yo....lol
There is a social stigma associated with having them (though this is fading rapidly).


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

As long as you like the tattoo, then don't mind what others here say. Tattoos are a very personal decision, and the most important thing is if you like it since it's your body that it will be attached to.

My only advice would be to make sure that you want the tattoo. I'd advise something like: print out the picture of the zodiac and put it on the wall next to your computer, or the wallpaper of your phone, or just anywhere that you will see it _constantly_. And keep it up there for like 6 months or more. If by the end of that time, you aren't tired of seeing it 24/7, then I would consider that a well-thought out and truly wanted tat. That might sound ridiculous and extreme, but it would be a smartest exercise to do, since that's what having a tattoo is, especially on the wrist, you will see it all the time, you never escape it.

I got some tattoos when I was manic, and I regret them for the most part. Wish I could have done the picture on the wall thing, except when I was ill and manic, I couldn't control myself. I only have one tattoo that I really love, and that's one that I thought about for months and months ahead of time.



Elad said:


> How do you deal with the constant "what does it mean" questions? I can understand peoples curiosity but also that it might be quite intrusive and meaning something you want to keep to yourself.


You weren't asking me, but I get this a lot, and for the most part it's random people asking me, and it's easy for me to just say "Oh, it's a long story, or long explanation". I can tell they feel jipped by that response, but I don't care, how am I supposed to detail the long meanings and situations that led to my tats to a guy behind me in line at the coffee shop...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

As people have already said in here brah, wrist tats are clearly for girly girls. You need to have one done on your penis - that's what us manly men are doing right now.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmm do what you want bro i think it looks cool


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Do what makes you happy


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Monroee said:


> You weren't asking me, but I get this a lot, and for the most part it's random people asking me, and it's easy for me to just say "Oh, it's a long story, or long explanation". I can tell they feel jipped by that response, but I don't care, how am I supposed to detail the long meanings and situations that led to my tats to a guy behind me in line at the coffee shop...


Yeah this is exactly what I was thinking, wouldn't be so fun with anxiety I'm guessing.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here are more tattoo ideas: http://www.pinterest.com/kydeeboards/tattoos-that-beautify-people/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Elad said:


> How do you deal with the constant "what does it mean" questions? I can understand peoples curiosity but also that it might be quite intrusive and meaning something you want to keep to yourself.


Ugh I get this all the time. I have a wrist tattoo, and I get asked on the daily what it means or what it is. I just say its song lyrics.. because it is. I don't tell people that the lyrics represent anxiety and Id listen to the song all the time as a child to get through hard times. Lots of people probably assume that its just a stupid idea, but Id rather just give them a bland response than bare my freakin soul. Lol.

OP, I have a zodiac tattoo as well. Mine is very plain, like in the picture you posted. I don't really like it but I don't dislike it either. I mostly just forget its there but I wish it had more to it. I might try to figure out a way to add more to it and make it more special. But it really doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. If you want it, get it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like it. 

And I don't think wrist tattoos are a girl thing. It depends on what it is. That one looks pretty unisex.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i always wanted a heart on my penis. doubt i'll ever have the nerve to get that done!

or justitia somewhere.

zodiac sign is ok if you're a ****ing fortune teller or just like that kind of stuff...

i also think about getting cats, to represent the gfs i've had. or 'i am mine' on my arm (not really because of the Pearl Jam song, but it doesn't hurt that its a song too). or a lemon tree - because of a song, 'Lemon and Little Lemon'.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't really think of wrist tattoos as girly, but I don't really like that spot in general. I do like the way it looks though. But in my case I wouldn't consider getting it simply for the fact that it would be hard to cover up, I rarely wear long sleeves even in winter.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it would be a cool tattoo 

I've been wanting to get my zodiac sign too but I'm not sure where.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the biceps are a much cooler location for a guy than on the wrist.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

michae1 said:


> 2 - don't getit done by whoever did the one in the picture you posted......tats can and should have crisp edges and detail and that one has ink bleeding in the middle and the lines are just crap.


What are those crisp edges? Can you post a pic of a tattoo well done?


----------



## ReclusiveHermit (Apr 22, 2013)

Go for it! #YOLO


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Don't do it. In a few months/years you'll hate the symbol.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I didn't know wrist tattoos were a girly thing, actually I never spent much time thinking about wrist tattoos to begin with.


Paper Samurai said:


> As people have already said in here brah, wrist tats are clearly for girly girls. You need to have one done on your penis - that's what us manly men are doing right now.


Lol, it would make for a good ice breaker at least. "Hey baby wanna see my tattoo? "


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mlochail said:


> What are those crisp edges? Can you post a pic of a tattoo well done?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

michae1 said:


> [snip]


That last one is horrible. And the piercings look like screws, wtf :lol


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> That last one is horrible. And the piercings look like screws, wtf :lol


Agreed the piercings are yucky but the line work is very fine and that is what you asked to see......lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

It is your wrist, why would anyones opinion be stronger than yours?


----------

